# Velvet disease got to my oscars



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I got 2 new oscars with velvet disease. White spots on fins and body, they even have some on their eyes. Water perimeters are fine but these fish are new to the tank and were sick from the beginning. I know velvet is very contagious so i want to treat it as fast as possible. I treated my tank with salt and i am also buying the medication. Is there any more info or advice for me how to handle this?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are you sure is valvet and not ich?
white spots sounds like ich..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Same... are you sure it isn't ich?

Oscars are extremely hardy fish, I wouldn't worry much at all! Bump the temperature, and make sure it eats well!

I've used Sera Omnipur for all my oscars, always fine in 2 days! Maybe check that out? That's just my experience!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

thanks i will. It could be ich. Kinda looks the same, hard to say. I will bump up the temperature. How high should i go? 82?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

joker1535 said:


> thanks i will. It could be ich. Kinda looks the same, hard to say. I will bump up the temperature. How high should i go? 82?


you could go higher temp , but make sure u add lots of air to water ..

also try salts or meds , with lots of waterchanges


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bother with salt! I never found a difference for oscars!

I had 16 oscars at one time, so I'm speaking from experience, but not an expert! I never medicated ANY until this year, when my 2 year old oscar got sick, my idiocy, dun ask!

Anyways, back to you! Highest I've went wuz 84, but I always stay 82! Add an airstone like Juice says!
I usually feed cut up market shrimp (I just cut small pieces with scissors) $6 bux at T&T for frozen market shrimps, they seem to like it way more than pellets, and it doesn't get the water dirty!

As for Omnipur.. my oscar got sick twice, used it twice, always fix everything back up in 2 days, even his fins.. i had something like fungus that rot up his fins! one treatment wuz all it took for my wifey's lil baby!

Anyways, good luck! btw, try to spread small meals throughout the whole day, I jsut find that all fish do better, or maybe it's just me =) Good luck!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help! Who sells sera omnipur? Cant find it everywhere.


----------

